# trust worthy archery shop?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

last night i took my new bow into sportsman warehouse and dealing with the machanic it was like dealing with beavis and butthead he even had there laugh. do you know of any good archery shops in the salt lake area that you don't have to worry when they touch your bow?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

which sportsmans?? Go in there in Monday or Tuesday of this next week and a guy I work with at Easton named Cody will be there. He'll treat you right... I don't know any of the other guys down there. I live across the way from UAC too and Gerald is probably one of the nicest people I know... He has always been very helpful and patient with me when I was just starting out going in there asking all the "newbie" questions. I'm sure he's that way with anyone though, no matter how much you know. There is a guy from the forums here too named Shane that has been in there a few times and he seems like an extremely nice guy as well. 8)


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Call ahead to Sportsmans(Midvale) and ask if Dan is working in Archery. He will treat you right. I took my neighbor in last night with his bow that no one in the state sells(Elite Synergy) and Dan set him up. Great guy!!!
kth


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Utah Archery Center in Salt Lake...If you are north then I recommend Wilde Arrow...Good luck.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I've found some excellent staff at UAC like was mentioned, as well as Salt Lake Archery in Sugarhouse and Bountiful Archery. The range at Bountiful is extremely small and limited, but the guys know their stuff.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TSI Outfitters in West Jordan does a great job as well.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Dan in sportsmans is really good. He is the one that you are calling Beavis and Butthead. Never judge a book by its cover. Dan knows his stuff!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree with what said above. Have Don help you out at sportsmans warehouse. He set my bow up for me after a archey shop messed it up and I will not say what shop that was. he all so set my bother in law bow up. He know his stuff. You can go to TSI there great and nice people. They dont look at you like your some dum a$$ when you ask a simple qusetion.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Dean @ Sportsman is the shop manager and knows a little more than Dan. Either one would be good but if I had my choice I would pick Dean.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

threshershark said:


> I've found some excellent staff at UAC like was mentioned, as well as Salt Lake Archery in Sugarhouse and Bountiful Archery. The range at Bountiful is extremely small and limited, but the guys know their stuff.


As far as I knew, Bountiful archery is out of business....is this still true?


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

UAC is great. I have had them do great work on my bows in the past. I will recommend Humphries archery is American Fork as well. Since I moved to Utah county, I usually go there now and have recieved very good service as well.


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

Check the guys out at Wild Arrow In Layton.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

One of the shops tied my drop away cord so short that it ripped out of the rest when I went to shoot it. A good shop would be nice.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I just got 2 bows back from Sportsman's in Riverdale. 
They did an acceptable job, quickly, and at a reasonable price.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

TSI Outfitters in West Jordan if you want real service and great guys


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> threshershark said:
> 
> 
> > I've found some excellent staff at UAC like was mentioned, as well as Salt Lake Archery in Sugarhouse and Bountiful Archery. The range at Bountiful is extremely small and limited, but the guys know their stuff.
> ...


Yes. Frank has closed up shop to spend his time in Texas and New Mexico chasing critters.

Although I did see him the other day at Starbucks. :?: _(O)_


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I just got 2 bows back from Sportsman's in Riverdale.
> They did an acceptable job, quickly, and at a reasonable price.


One of the bows was tricked-out with superfast cams, tuned for light-as-a-feather, toothpick-thin arrows and 75 grain G5s.

The bow is so fast it beat me and the other bow home.

Geezus, I gotta get back to work.


----------

